# Will a Gheenoe flip?



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Loved the empty Cheetos bag and BL cans. ;D


----------



## JeremyC (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

good times  ;D shot on the go pro?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I suppose it will if you catch a hard edge.. Cool video. Got kinda close to that hewes


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Loved the empty Cheetos bag and BL cans. ;D



 Ballast.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

thanks, yes this was 100% unedited gopro footage. i also didnt clean the lens housing prior the shot or it might have been better. watching it in 1080p is the best on youtube... just takes a little longer.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive wanted to do that in mine but not sure how the NMZ will react lol cool vid tho


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Almost impossible to flip a Genuine Gheenoe ... I have tried many times ...


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

what hp were you running on that?? and has anyone tried that with a classic hull??


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I think its time to put a disclaimer in this thread ;D


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

i was waiting to here a "caution warning" to hit! lol, i ask because in my classic when on the lake we have had to do evasive actions that put us in a bit of a "hard steer" situation..... and we always seemed to dig hard but make very abrubt turns...... never a full slide 360.....


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

ive done it in a classic, and 25 ponies is what you didnt see....

a reason you boat digs and mine didnt during the clip is because i put my trim tabs down all the way and tilted my motor out, very little skeg in the water to keep it going straight.
and just like anything in life, if you have to ask, you probably shouldnt get it/do it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Kyle ! You're "Famous" LOL


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You are a busy guy ! You overhauled the 25hp and added power trim ... pretty cool 

Also got to compliment your driving skills nice tight maneuver ... I would need 50 acres ...






> ive done it in a classic, and 25 ponies is what you didnt see....
> 
> a reason you boat digs and mine didnt during the clip is because i put my trim tabs down all the way and tilted my motor out, very little skeg in the water to keep it going straight.
> and just like anything in life, if you have to ask, you probably shouldnt get it/do it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

On the road it can.....Ask OSWLD..... :-X 

not a nice thing to say.....


----------



## BLUEWATER (Sep 16, 2010)

Better tell the THT guys. I think you got 3 pages or more over there under "i saw this boat video"!!


----------

